# (Serious) True Virgins and Age



## Final82 (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey guys ,
Just trying to get a sense of community here . What’s your age , and are you a Virgin ? If not ,how many GFs you have had ( no escorts hookers or sugarbabies ), and when was the last time you got laid ?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 22, 2018)

18, kissless virgin.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm a 19 year old kissless virgin but not an incel because I had multiple opportunities to fuck bitches that I wasn't even attracted to (sub 3s and landwhales). So I guess that makes me volcel.


----------



## Final82 (Dec 22, 2018)

Zeta ascended said:


> I'm a 19 year old kissless virgin but not an incel because I had multiple opportunities to fuck bitches that I wasn't even attracted to (sub 3s and landwhales). So I guess that makes me volcel.



Yeah Incel ( minus landwhales and sub 3 foids)


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 22, 2018)

18 and virgin


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 22, 2018)

23, non-virgin, 1GF, couple months since I last had sex.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 22, 2018)

I've had 8 GF's, 4-5 of them were 6/10, the rest 7/10 lite stacies. 21, male. 5'11. Last time I got laid was by my last GF, about 2 months ago. I've been hooking up with escorts ever since.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 22, 2018)

25

Never had a GF but two hookups. First one was in August and the last one was in September.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 22, 2018)

15 virgin, no girlfriends or hug or kisses


----------



## badromance (Dec 22, 2018)

19 virgin and everything else.But i've never made a effort with a girl


----------



## VST (Dec 22, 2018)

badromance said:


> i've never made a effort with a girl


Cope.
If you were attractive they would've made an effort with you.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 22, 2018)

VST said:


> Cope.
> If you were attractive they would've made an effort with you.


badromance probably mogs most men in his area though


----------



## VST (Dec 22, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> badromance probably mogs most men in his area though


Doesn't matter if he doesn't get any action tbh.


----------



## ovrck (Dec 22, 2018)

17 yo kissless virgin

got approached by 3 different girls from school back in 2017

but was too autistic to do anything


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 22, 2018)

20, incel, have kissed/made out with a girl.


----------



## Final82 (Dec 22, 2018)

ovrck said:


> 17 yo kissless virgin
> 
> got approached by 3 different girls from school back in 2017
> 
> but was too autistic to do anything


Ok now on you know ! If she is fairly ok looking and shows interest - do it .


CupOfCoffee said:


> 20, incel, have kissed/made out with a girl.



Why didn’t it go to Pussy level ??


Enigmatic93 said:


> 25
> 
> Never had a GF but two hookups. First one was in August and the last one was in September.



Why didn’t the hook ups progress ?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 22, 2018)

Final82 said:


> Why didn’t it go to Pussy level ??


Cuz I was a fucking amateur who lacked experience, she called it off. Turns out she had lost her virginity at 14 (even though she used to tell me she's a religious Christian). Probably fucked a bunch of Chads in freshman year high school lol.


----------



## badromance (Dec 22, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> badromance probably mogs most men in his area though


Ppl will say that im coping but to be honest i've never really put effort into myself until this year.Im not that smart,but im smarter than most here.6'4 height,strong,fast,smart and everything,but it doesn't matter,because kids were grinding since 10,and i messed around at that time.If i was working on myself since i was a kid,i would be a mogging machine here.No cope just honest,and i was suicidal this summer and depressed af for 3-4 years from 2014 to 2018,but i don't like to talk about that,i've fucked up my life but trying to forget and just move on.Im absolute beast in soccer so that is my hope


VST said:


> Cope.
> If you were attractive they would've made an effort with you.


are u a moron ofcourse im not that attractive


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 22, 2018)

18 and virgin, don't think it has to do with looks, but If I could escalate with women I could prob get one


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 22, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> don't think it has to do with looks


Lol you're still in that stage....


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 22, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Lol you're still in that stage....


Im not bluepilled but most guys get laid one way or another. Its not like average guys don't get laid, I think your just overthinking it tbh


----------



## Final82 (Dec 22, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Cuz I was a fucking amateur who lacked experience, she called it off. Turns out she had lost her virginity at 14 (even though she used to tell me she's a religious Christian). Probably fucked a bunch of Chads in freshman year high school lol.




It’s rare to kiss and go to boobs level and then not get her Pussy . Only 3 possibilities 1) she is on periods and Doesn’t want to gross you out but she will tell you this and if you are ok - she will take panties down 2) she senses your inexperience and lack of confidence ( which is what happened with you ) 3) she already pre decided to just cock tease you and make a fool of you ( this happened to me 3-4 times and it sucks horribly ) 

I met a nursing student back in 2010 in the hospital I was working . She was a Stacie (8/10 at least ) and I should have known that I shouldn’t go out with her . But I was 28 then and still a Virgin . We texted for a few days and went out on a date at a beer place . It was going good - she started showing me her nudes on her phone and I thought I was getting Pussy for sure that night . We kissed and I played with her boobs in the bar etc . Then we head to her place nearby . She showed me her panties and thong collection and tried a slutty black thong on and a black bra for me . We sat and had a drink at her place - then she takes bra off - and I started massaging her back . Then I started to touch her butt and try to take her panties down . Suddenly the bitch went crazy and said stop . You guys are the same . Leave now otherwise I will call cops . I was like what the fuck . I left feeling like shit with blue balls and a boner . She was just cock teasing me to boost her self esteem . I am sure she had a chad lined up later that night for banging her ass.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 22, 2018)

18. Made out with 4 girls, virgin.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 22, 2018)

Final82 said:


> It’s rare to kiss and go to boobs level and then not get her Pussy . Only 3 possibilities 1) she is on periods and Doesn’t want to gross you out but she will tell you this and if you are ok - she will take panties down 2) she senses your inexperience and lack of confidence ( which is what happened with you ) 3) she already pre decided to just cock tease you and make a fool of you ( this happened to me 3-4 times and it sucks horribly )
> 
> I met a nursing student back in 2010 in the hospital I was working . She was a Stacie (8/10 at least ) and I should have known that I shouldn’t go out with her . But I was 28 then and still a Virgin . We texted for a few days and went out on a date at a beer place . It was going good - she started showing me her nudes on her phone and I thought I was getting Pussy for sure that night . We kissed and I played with her boobs in the bar etc . Then we head to her place nearby . She showed me her panties and thong collection and tried a slutty black thong on and a black bra for me . We sat and had a drink at her place - then she takes bra off - and I started massaging her back . Then I started to touch her butt and try to take her panties down . Suddenly the bitch went crazy and said stop . You guys are the same . Leave now otherwise I will call cops . I was like what the fuck . I left feeling like shit with blue balls and a boner . She was just cock teasing me to boost her self esteem . I am sure she had a chad lined up later that night for banging her ass.


Women over 8/10 are usually a waste of time. But shit man getting to 26 and being a virgin sucks. How old are you now?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Dec 22, 2018)

Not surprised this forum is full of all male model slayers who all lost their virginity’s to the female nurse as soon as they got out the womb.


----------



## Final82 (Dec 22, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Women over 8/10 are usually a waste of time. But shit man getting to 26 and being a virgin sucks. How old are you now?



I am 36. I lost virginity at 29 with my first GF


CupOfCoffee said:


> Women over 8/10 are usually a waste of time. But shit man getting to 26 and being a virgin sucks. How old are you now?



But not going to lie - I had many chances between age 21-29 with 5/10 women but I screwed up cause I had severe untreated depression and self esteem issues


HorseFace said:


> 18. Made out with 4 girls, virgin.



Interesting - why didn’t you go to Pussy stage with at least one of them?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 22, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> badromance probably mogs most men in his area though


heightmogs maybe but not really facially ngl


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 22, 2018)

dotacel said:


> heightmogs maybe but not really facially ngl


Heightmog is more brutal than facemog


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 22, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Heightmog is more brutal than facemog


only if it's heightmog + framemog


----------



## Blitz (Dec 22, 2018)

VST said:


> Cope.
> If you were attractive they would've made an effort with you.


I still can't swallow this part of the blackpill.


----------



## Final82 (Dec 22, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Heightmog is more brutal than facemog



I think face is more valued . I have been and seen in situations where a foid chose a shorter guy like 5-8 even over me 6-1 because of face .


Blitz said:


> I still can't swallow this part of the blackpill.



Yes especially in teens . If you haven't gotten Pussy by 20 without making much effort , it’s over for you in evolutionary point of view . Everything else after 20 is cope. Looksmax money max sugar daddy max whatever .


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Dec 22, 2018)

Virgin.


----------



## Wool (Dec 22, 2018)

VST said:


> Cope.
> If you were attractive they would've made an effort with you.


nah


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 22, 2018)

dotacel said:


> only if it's heightmog + framemog


I fatmogg most people tbh


----------



## VST (Dec 22, 2018)

Wool said:


> nah


It's true lol.
I've seen that shit first hand.
Women will flock to a superior male as soon as they see an opportunity, even in the UK.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 22, 2018)

17 khhv truecel, technically i lost hh in 2nd grade but that was so long ago that it even embarasses me to include as it indicates I have thus far peaked in 2nd grade.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 22, 2018)

VST said:


> It's true lol.
> I've seen that shit first hand.
> Women will flock to a superior male as soon as they see an opportunity, even in the UK.


true in the sense that if chad straight up asks for pussy he gets it, ye

not true that chad gets approached constantly etc
3/10 PSL women have the same SMV as a 5/10 man and they know that they have an advantage in the sexual and dating market


----------



## Sub5virgin (Dec 22, 2018)

The most I've done with women is making out fingered a few girls and got a blowjob. I've never had penis in vagina sex though and I'm almost 34.


----------



## Final82 (Dec 22, 2018)

Sub5virgin said:


> The most I've done with women is making out fingered a few girls and got a blowjob. I've never had penis in vagina sex though and I'm almost 34.



What happened ?? Escorts or regular foids??? And why no Pussy ???


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 22, 2018)

Sub5virgin said:


> The most I've done with women is making out fingered a few girls and got a blowjob. I've never had penis in vagina sex though and I'm almost 34.


wow man I don't know many people that got to third base but not fourth


----------



## Sub5virgin (Dec 22, 2018)

Final82 said:


> What happened ?? Escorts or regular foids??? And why no Pussy ???



Regular women. One of whom flat out told me that she didn't want to have intercourse, so she just sucked my dick instead. The others I never escalated to sex cuz I was too nervous and couldn't get a solid erection. So we just kissed and I diddled pussy. All of them but one ignored my texts after that. So I guess I just suck at anything sexual as it pertains to girls.  

edit. I would also like to mention that I was incel all through my teen years and only had like 2 friends and didn't get my first kiss till I was 22.


----------



## spark (Dec 22, 2018)

Final82 said:


> It’s rare to kiss and go to boobs level and then not get her Pussy . Only 3 possibilities 1) she is on periods and Doesn’t want to gross you out but she will tell you this and if you are ok - she will take panties down 2) she senses your inexperience and lack of confidence ( which is what happened with you ) 3) she already pre decided to just cock tease you and make a fool of you ( this happened to me 3-4 times and it sucks horribly )
> 
> I met a nursing student back in 2010 in the hospital I was working . She was a Stacie (8/10 at least ) and I should have known that I shouldn’t go out with her . But I was 28 then and still a Virgin . We texted for a few days and went out on a date at a beer place . It was going good - she started showing me her nudes on her phone and I thought I was getting Pussy for sure that night . We kissed and I played with her boobs in the bar etc . Then we head to her place nearby . She showed me her panties and thong collection and tried a slutty black thong on and a black bra for me . We sat and had a drink at her place - then she takes bra off - and I started massaging her back . Then I started to touch her butt and try to take her panties down . Suddenly the bitch went crazy and said stop . You guys are the same . Leave now otherwise I will call cops . I was like what the fuck . I left feeling like shit with blue balls and a boner . She was just cock teasing me to boost her self esteem . I am sure she had a chad lined up later that night for banging her ass.


The kissing part is not true. Many chicks make out with so many dudes. A typical chick might make out with 5 dudes in a club but then go home with just one.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 22, 2018)

Sub5virgin said:


> Regular women. One of whom flat out told me that she didn't want to have intercourse, so she just sucked my dick instead. The others I never escalated to sex cuz I was too nervous and couldn't get a solid erection. So we just kissed and I diddled pussy. All of them but one ignored my texts after that. So I guess I just suck at anything sexual as it pertains to girls.


must train at low inhib maxxing and not giving a fuck about what anyone thinks maxxing since ur obviously good looking enough to get there bro


----------



## Deltoid (Dec 22, 2018)

Lost my virginity at 13. 4 ltrs but quit getting into relationships after high school. Got laid last night and having another girl over tonight.


----------



## hatER (Dec 23, 2018)

22, if escorts don't count: fuckless, kissless, hugless, handholsless, datless virgin
no gf
it's over


----------



## StoicSperg (Dec 23, 2018)

23, KHHV, preddy much over


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 23, 2018)

dogtown said:


> 15 virgin, no girlfriends or hug or kisses


Boyooooo, no way!!!


----------



## androidcel (Dec 23, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Lost my virginity at 13. 4 ltrs but quit getting into relationships after high school. Got laid last night and having another girl over tonight.


5'9 gymcelled slayer


----------



## Hebbe wem (Dec 23, 2018)

18 virgin


----------



## AspiringChad (Dec 23, 2018)

17
Kissless handholdless virgin. Does friendly hug even count? Do family cheek kisses count?

Had 2 women interested in me three yr ago but froze hard cuz anxiety and no experience.

There’s also this girl who keeps slapping my ass and getting physical in one of my classes but can’t slay because of the muslim cockblock and pretty sure she does that to their dudes.

Fml


----------



## dogtown (Dec 23, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Boyooooo, no way!!!



What do you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 23, 2018)

dogtown said:


> What do you mean?


You look like a young leo, so it's very hard to believe that what you're saying is the truth.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 23, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> You look like a young leo, so it's very hard to believe that what you're saying is the truth.



My face really only started to look good these past months, lost bloat, I think my cheekbones got a little better. Either way I was really ugly till i lowered my body fat I’ll try find a picture of me from a couple months ago and years ago you will understand


battlefieldincel said:


> You look like a young leo, so it's very hard to believe that what you're saying is the truth.










^ Bloated a decent amount took the photo in July. 








^ Bad picture but you can see I was pretty ugly, my teath were also disgusting. White but horrifically crooked photo took about 2 years ago, honestly it’s quite understandable while I’m still kvhv


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 23, 2018)

dogtown said:


> My face really only started to look good these past months, lost bloat, I think my cheekbones got a little better. Either way I was really ugly till i lowered my body fat I’ll try find a picture of me from a couple months ago and years ago you will understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh okay, honestly I wouldn't worry if I were you, just wait for a few years and let puberty do it's thing.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 23, 2018)

dogtown said:


> My face really only started to look good these past months, lost bloat, I think my cheekbones got a little better. Either way I was really ugly till i lowered my body fat I’ll try find a picture of me from a couple months ago and years ago you will understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look like young me, so there is still hope for you my little guy.


----------



## Wool (Dec 23, 2018)

VST said:


> It's true lol.
> I've seen that shit first hand.
> Women will flock to a superior male as soon as they see an opportunity, even in the UK.


key phrase is "as soon as they see an opportunity". To get this opportunity you gotta be NT. People in UK are much less NT in general than people in the united states.


----------



## VST (Dec 23, 2018)

Wool said:


> key phrase is "as soon as they see an opportunity". To get this opportunity you gotta be NT. People in UK are much less NT in general than people in the united states.


Yeah, maybe during daytime. During a weekend night they're the most extroverted people you've seen.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 23, 2018)

dogtown said:


> My face really only started to look good these past months, lost bloat, I think my cheekbones got a little better. Either way I was really ugly till i lowered my body fat I’ll try find a picture of me from a couple months ago and years ago you will understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look good for your age. Take a good care of yourself.


----------



## Wool (Dec 23, 2018)

VST said:


> Yeah, maybe during daytime. During a weekend night they're the most extroverted people you've seen.


yeah never done that like the saddo i am. How old u?


----------



## VST (Dec 23, 2018)

Wool said:


> yeah never done that like the saddo i am. How old u?


19, I've only really been out drinking once, but I do stumble upon lots of people during a night out when I go to the gym and forget what day of the week it is.


----------



## Wool (Dec 23, 2018)

VST said:


> 19, I've only really been out drinking once, but I do stumble upon lots of people during a night out when I go to the gym and forget what day of the week it is.


turning 18 in a few days so probably and hopefully going to go out with hyper NT friend


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 23, 2018)

Only 2 khhvs here wtf.


----------



## ovrck (Dec 23, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Only 2 khhvs here wtf.


whats khhvs


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 23, 2018)

ovrck said:


> whats khhvs


kissless handholdless hugless virgins


----------



## Deltoid (Dec 23, 2018)

androidcel said:


> 5'9 gymcelled slayer


Gym is cope bro


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 23, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Gym is cope bro


It does work tho imo. Unless your face is fucking ugly, then it doesn'T. But even in that case, it's healthy so if you're not gonna do it for sluts then do it for your own overall quality of life. My 2 cents.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 23, 2018)

18yo, 5'11 190 pound gymcel. Started seriously attempting 4 months ago. Have achieved one kiss.


Deltoid said:


> Gym is cope bro


How's it cope when he's slaying? Lazy ponyhumping weeb.


----------



## Deltoid (Dec 23, 2018)

Grinder said:


> 18yo, 5'11 190 pound gymcel. Started seriously attempting 4 months ago. Have achieved one kiss.
> 
> How's it cope when he's slaying? Lazy ponyhumping weeb.


Bro, do you not realize who you’re talking to? Lmao


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Dec 23, 2018)

13, 6'4 yeah it's over


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 23, 2018)

21 y old virgin xD


----------



## Immanuel (Dec 23, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> 21 y old virgin xD


Doesn’t Omegle secs count?


----------



## shimada (Dec 23, 2018)

Age 30

4 girlfriends

Laid last week, creampied raw no birth control


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 23, 2018)

Immanuel said:


> Doesn’t Omegle secs count?


Idk. If it does I'm still a virgin


----------



## Immanuel (Dec 23, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> Idk. If it does I'm still a virgin


----------



## haircutcel (Dec 23, 2018)

14 and virgin. obviously not an incel yet at 14. i'm not kissless and handholdless though because i peaked when i was 5 and kissed a bad kindergarten bitch


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 23, 2018)

haircutcel said:


> 14 and virgin. obviously not an incel yet at 14. i'm not kissless and handholdless though because i peaked when i was 5 and kissed a bad kindergarten bitch



Slayer tbh


----------



## BendLowReachHigh (Dec 24, 2018)

33 KHV


----------



## Deltoid (Dec 24, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> It does work tho imo. Unless your face is fucking ugly, then it doesn'T. But even in that case, it's healthy so if you're not gonna do it for sluts then do it for your own overall quality of life. My 2 cents.


I was being sarcastic and acting like the dumbass lazy copers here. I know for a fact it helps.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Jan 6, 2019)

First kiss at 16 but not sure it counted as a *real* French kiss, just like *all *of the French kisses I've had tbh, including any escorts, apart from maybe the old lady I was seeing about a year ago who claimed to not know how to do it, I tried to "teach" her as best I could lol. I have never actually known if I have *ever* had a correct French kiss, but assuming they all *did* count as real, 7 non-escort females in total. 3 in year 2000 when I was 16/17, Karen in 2002 at 19 (and again in 2015 at 32), one in 2003 at 19/20 (depending on when in the year, also she was a straight 1/10, possibly had something wrong with her), and then nothing until I met Karen again in 2015. Then the 66 year old in late 2017/early 2018 when I was 34, and a woman aged 53 in early 2018 (still 34) when I was not currently seeing the older one. 

In terms of actual sex, I went to bed with Karen in 2002 aged 19 (but not 2015 when I met her again aged 32), but I don't know if I actually penetrated her, so I still don't know to this day if she counts as my first or not, as if the whole thing with her didn't torture me enough JFL. Then apart from escorts NOTHING until November 2017, the 66 year old when I was 34 - this carried on until Feb 2018 on and off, and then also the 53 yo once in Jan 2018. Even then I'm not 100% sure if I properly penetrated *her*, due to my small dick size, poor erection quality on that night and the fact I had had a few drinks.

My small dick makes me *feel* like a virgin tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 6, 2019)

HorribleTeeth said:


> but I don't know if I actually penetrated her.


elab ?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jan 6, 2019)

Turning 16 soon and haven’t even held a girls hand before


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Jan 6, 2019)

dotacel said:


> elab ?





13:10


----------



## Deleted member 761 (Jan 6, 2019)

18 virgin by choice. I've had offers, but absolutely zero interest. Never dated anyone either.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 6, 2019)

17 khhv, i've only been interested in this stuff recently, was fatter until this summer


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 6, 2019)

Final82 said:


> Hey guys ,
> Just trying to get a sense of community here . What’s your age , and are you a Virgin ? If not ,how many GFs you have had ( no escorts hookers or sugarbabies ), and when was the last time you got laid ?


In May, after I turned 20, I kissed a girl for the first time in my life.
she was a friend of a friend of mine, we were in a club and she was pretty drunk. the kiss lasted about 2 seconds.
2 months after I tried again with another acquaintance in a club. I manage to touch her lips but she didn't allow me to put the tongue inside.
In october I had my third experience, at a birthday party, in a dancehall again, I managed to kiss a chubby girl (first full kiss of my life) and I got engaged with her, as I already told in my threads.


----------



## Final82 (Jan 6, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> In May, after I turned 20, I kissed a girl for the first time in my life.
> she was a friend of a friend of mine, we were in a club and she was pretty drunk. the kiss lasted about 2 seconds.
> 2 months after I tried again with another acquaintance in a club. I manage to touch her lips but she didn't allow me to put the tongue inside.
> In october I had my third experience, at a birthday party, in a dancehall again, I managed to kiss a chubby girl (first full kiss of my life) and I got engaged with her, as I already told in my threads.


Did you fuck her ?


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 6, 2019)

Final82 said:


> Did you fuck her ?


yes, many times


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 7, 2019)

Final82 said:


> Hey guys ,
> Just trying to get a sense of community here . What’s your age , and are you a Virgin ? If not ,how many GFs you have had ( no escorts hookers or sugarbabies ), and when was the last time you got laid ?


I am not a virgin, I lost my virginity late last year at the ripe age of 24. I have had sex with 3 people so far, average age: 19.


----------



## TeaGuy (Jan 7, 2019)

21 KV


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Jan 7, 2019)

VST said:


> Cope.
> If you were attractive they would've made an effort with you.


100%

im 17 but not a virgin.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 7, 2019)

slayer website, i was virgin till I was 19


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 7, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> slayer website, i was virgin till I was 19


slayers.net


----------



## Final82 (Jan 7, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> slayer website, i was virgin till I was 19



Which part of world do you live ?


----------



## VST (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 7, 2019)

26yo, lost virginity at 19, had 2 gfs, 2 fwb, 5 one-time hookups and 3 girls I fucked repeatedly but not on a regular basis,
last time got laid 9 days ago with current fwb
one timers were sadly all way below my smv but one, which is why I stopped at 1 time - oh and I drank fuck tone of alcohol in most instances

Oh and somebody before said that when you kiss a girl it's strange you don't fuck her.... 
That's just so BS. I kissed round a hundred yet fucked 12... the math's not hard here


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 7, 2019)

VST said:


>


Looool lil larper


----------



## VST (Jan 7, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Looool lil larper


@StudyHacks


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 7, 2019)

VST said:


> @StudyHacks


----------



## dogtown (Jan 7, 2019)

VST said:


>



He’s either larping on here, or trying to get attention on there


----------



## dodt (Jan 7, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Only 2 khhvs here wtf.


You can add me on the list, 23yo


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Jan 7, 2019)

Basically 21 v by choice. Turned down every date so far idk if had resulted in sex if did proceed


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

I need to put effort because since I am in a computer engineering at a top five uni major all the chicks are boner killers anyways don't get the chance to interact with liberal arts females enough


----------



## BornAgainChad (Jan 7, 2019)

18, kissless, handholdless virgin. Looks determine everything, and I was unlucky enough to be an ugly duckling. Currently in the process of trying to fix myself so that I can ascend for the first time.

I've always dreamed and wondered what a girl's touch felt like. Hopefully I can make that dream a reality.


----------



## fendER (Jan 8, 2019)

18, kissless virgin. I’ve been hugged by a girl and I’ve had IOI’s from 6-7/10s before but I rarely ever go outside besides working or going to the gym.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 22, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Jan 22, 2020)

18, handholdless virgin


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 22, 2020)

Just turned 20, lost it at 7


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Jan 22, 2020)

24 khhv


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 23, 2020)

khhv at 22


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

18 not virgin 0gf


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)

23, 100% virgin, I have had friendly kisses, handholds, and hugs, but nothing passionate beyond schoolyard gradeschool nonsense.


----------



## Elias (Jan 24, 2020)

18 kissless virgin
but got head and dated 3 girls was just too autisic to do anything. literally had a stacy in grade 7 begging for my D but i dumped her and a PSL 5.5 in grade 9 but she only sent nudes. Recently had a PSL 6 girl for a few months we talked a lot and wanted to have sex but was autistic and stopped talking to her


----------

